

Ask HN: Can you recommend a translation service for website trans? - bopf

I am looking for a translation service to help with the localization of riddle.com, where I can upload an Excel with 26 language columns and get just one Excel file back with all translations. I have tried gengo.com and icanlocalize.com, which allow the upload of an Excel file but both send back 26 individual files, which I need to merge. Does anyone know a service where this is less painful?
======
jbernardo95
I'm not sure if they support excel, but
[https://unbabel.com](https://unbabel.com) looks like a good service.

~~~
bopf
thank you.. they look really good. Will give them a try.

------
Diana2
Are you looking for a semipro or pro service?

